# How to get goats to come up to you ?



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

*I think we have had our goats now going on three weeks..I spend times three times aday.. In the afternoon I spend over an hour.. I will sit and hold them..Its to catch them is the hardest.. Once I had them they are fine but they don't come up to me.. I have tried beet pulp and apples.. 
What do I need to do?
Maybe its too quite in there pen??????we live in the country no cars around or noise..
Please help..
Thanks..Brenda*


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Bribes like raisins or crackers should have them crawling all over you.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

I used pieces of animal crackers with my standoffish girl. It's all in the tummy  if the snacks you are trying don't work, try something else. Just be patient- I know it gets frustrating, but before you know it they'll be knocking you over for snacks!

Meghan


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

fishhead said:


> Bribes like raisins or crackers should have them crawling all over you.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*OK do I try to go after them or sit in a chair? What I do is go after them and they heading in where they go to bed they are in the corner then I pick them up..But I don't want to do that I want them to come to me...
When I feed them morning and night they will kind of come up to pan then stretch there neck and stop.. Once I leave they are right there eating...
Thanks
Brenda*


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd start by sitting in a chair and tossing them treats. Once they are comfortable with that, start tossing the treats a little closer each time. Stop for that day when they take the treat but act really nervous. Sit for a little while longer, talking softly to them, singing, or something. Repeat the next day. Eventually they'll be hopping in your lap.

imho, it's a bad idea to chase a critter in an attempt to get them to trust you. Sorta defeats the purpose (sometimes though, when you have to catch them, there's no other choice)

btw- what area in our great state are you from? 

Meghan


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I have found that if you put the grain in a bucket, and let them eat one at a time out of the bucket, you can pet them while they have their heads in there. The one eating will realize and pull out which will let another one put its head in to eat. Keep going until all have eaten and all have been pet. And believe me, they will all take turns putting their heads in the bucket to get that food. After a while, they will get used to you petting them while they eat. That leads to trust that you feed them and being pet isn't going to hurt. THEN the treats will work.

I agree, don't chase, let them get hungry enough to eat out of the bucket. You could put the bucket with a little grain down instead of the pan so they get used to eating out of it and recognize it holds food. 

Works for me everytime.


----------



## MB (Apr 20, 2007)

Soon you'll be asking " how do I get these &%#$ goats to leave me alone".


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

QoTL said:


> I'd start by sitting in a chair and tossing them treats. Once they are comfortable with that, start tossing the treats a little closer each time. Stop for that day when they take the treat but act really nervous. Sit for a little while longer, talking softly to them, singing, or something. Repeat the next day. Eventually they'll be hopping in your lap.
> 
> imho, it's a bad idea to chase a critter in an attempt to get them to trust you. Sorta defeats the purpose (sometimes though, when you have to catch them, there's no other choice)
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Hi Megan I'm from the Western part of the state sort of by Farmington.. Now what if the goats don't take the treat? Do I leave it? pick it up or what? Thank you..Brenda*


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

MB said:


> Soon you'll be asking " how do I get these &%#$ goats to leave me alone".


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``
I can't wait for that.. Bring it on goaties..lol
Brenda


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would leave it so they find out that it's a treat. Definitely don't chase them although my standoffish boer cross will tolerate me better if I grab him and hang on once and a while. He doesn't care to be touched but will still about knock me down for a cracker.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

fishhead said:


> I would leave it so they find out that it's a treat. Definitely don't chase them although my standoffish boer cross will tolerate me better if I grab him and hang on once and a while. He doesn't care to be touched but will still about knock me down for a cracker.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Ok that is what I will do if it doesn't get lost in the shaving.. Thanks.. I will give them crackers starting tomorrow..
Thanks..Brenda*


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You could set it in the feed tray or on a board. Just so they see you put it down. Moving slow and talking soft is critical.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

fishhead said:


> You could set it in the feed tray or on a board. Just so they see you put it down. Moving slow and talking soft is critical.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you! I will do that is afternnoon..:clap:
Brenda


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Imagine if your new acquaintance grabbed at you! That's how they feel. DON'T CHASE. DON'T GRAB.

Sit, be still. Do this for a couple of weeks. Fritos are good, too.

Offer scratches, not grabs.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

ooohh - I have one like this. Her triplet brother and sister are just SO friendly and will come straight up to you for cuddles. I don't give treats - they just love to be cuddles. Their sister - who incidentally was the one who was partially bucket raised so SHOULD be tamer - won't come within a couple of yards if she thinks you want to touch her. So long as I ignore her she's fine - if she thinks I want to stroke her/handle her she's gone LOL

Anyway good luck - it'll be worth the patience once they come to be cuddled 

hoggie


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Rose said:


> Imagine if your new acquaintance grabbed at you! That's how they feel. DON'T CHASE. DON'T GRAB.
> 
> Sit, be still. Do this for a couple of weeks. Fritos are good, too.
> 
> Offer scratches, not grabs.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Thank you for your kind words DON'T CHASE. DON'T GRAB. 
Blessings Sister Brenda*


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

hoggie said:


> ooohh - I have one like this. Her triplet brother and sister are just SO friendly and will come straight up to you for cuddles. I don't give treats - they just love to be cuddles. Their sister - who incidentally was the one who was partially bucket raised so SHOULD be tamer - won't come within a couple of yards if she thinks you want to touch her. So long as I ignore her she's fine - if she thinks I want to stroke her/handle her she's gone LOL
> 
> Anyway good luck - it'll be worth the patience once they come to be cuddled
> 
> hoggie


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you I'm just not used to a goat not wanting to come.. But these goats were in a barn since spring never let out with other goats never even seen the light.. So I know it is going to take patience.. When I pick them up they will lay in my lap a long time..
Thanks Brenda


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh yes - and I don't know if you ohav ethem but my adult goats would do ANYTHING for extra strong mints 

hoggie


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

hoggie said:


> Oh yes - and I don't know if you ohav ethem but my adult goats would do ANYTHING for extra strong mints
> 
> hoggie


`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
*The only mints I have are starlight peppermints and they are hard candy.. I don't think I could give that to them they might choke.. ??
I'm going to give them cinnamon gram crackers in about 1/2 hour.. 
Brenda*


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

deetu said:


> I have found that if you put the grain in a bucket, and let them eat one at a time out of the bucket, you can pet them while they have their heads in there. The one eating will realize and pull out which will let another one put its head in to eat. Keep going until all have eaten and all have been pet. And believe me, they will all take turns putting their heads in the bucket to get that food. After a while, they will get used to you petting them while they eat. That leads to trust that you feed them and being pet isn't going to hurt. THEN the treats will work.
> 
> I agree, don't chase, let them get hungry enough to eat out of the bucket. You could put the bucket with a little grain down instead of the pan so they get used to eating out of it and recognize it holds food.
> 
> Works for me everytime.


This is what I did with 2 bred yearlings that I bought. They had never been handled. I put their grain down, and then when they came to eat, I reached out and touched them. At first they would pull away. After a while, they realized 2 things: 1) I was not going to hurt them; 2) if they wanted grain, then they were going to be "touched." After a while I was able to pet them without them pulling away. Now when I go in the goat pen, they are the first 2 to come up to me. It took a while for the transition, but I never chased them. I let them come to me.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Honey nut cheerio's (or generic ones). That's how I got one of our standoffish does to eat out of my hand.

My father in law uses those hard peppermints for his donkeys - so it is possible that that is what they ment by peppermints.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

billooo2 said:


> This is what I did with 2 bred yearlings that I bought. They had never been handled. I put their grain down, and then when they came to eat, I reached out and touched them. At first they would pull away. After a while, they realized 2 things: 1) I was not going to hurt them; 2) if they wanted grain, then they were going to be "touched." After a while I was able to pet them without them pulling away. Now when I go in the goat pen, they are the first 2 to come up to me. It took a while for the transition, but I never chased them. I let them come to me.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you these goats were never handled..
Brenda


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

*That's a good idea thanks...
BRenda*


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My little Nigerians will all about knock me over for treats like.....grapes, raisins, animal crackers, bread, apples(cut up), orange slices, different kinds of melons, cucumber slices, grape tomatoes, romaine lettuce. There not little piggies, really! 
I would hold the treats in my hand & sit on the ground or a stool, someting short, etc. & hold the treats out so they can see them & be patient. See if they will come up & take them from your hand. I remember someone on HT before was having the same kind of trouble & someone posted a reply to sit in a chair & read awile till they come around. Goats are normally very curious so maybe it will work.
Good luck!! Once they start it will be just like MB said.....you'll be wishing they'd leave you alone sometimes!


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Backfourty said:


> My little Nigerians will all about knock me over for treats like.....grapes, raisins, animal crackers, bread, apples(cut up), orange slices, different kinds of melons, cucumber slices, grape tomatoes, romaine lettuce. There not little piggies, really!
> I would hold the treats in my hand & sit on the ground or a stool, someting short, etc. & hold the treats out so they can see them & be patient. See if they will come up & take them from your hand. I remember someone on HT before was having the same kind of trouble & someone posted a reply to sit in a chair & read awile till they come around. Goats are normally very curious so maybe it will work.
> Good luck!! Once they start it will be just like MB said.....you'll be wishing they'd leave you alone sometimes!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you ! I've been trying different things for the last few days I'm sitting in a chair stick my hand out I've gotten to where they will sniff my hand but that's it. I think part of the problem is they have never been around people since they were born always in a barn with other goats. I'm trying.. I think they might like raisins cause they really smell that.. Thanks again..
Brenda


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Brenda- if they are coming up to sniff your hand, that is awesome! Shouldn't take too long to get them used to you!

Great job!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, I'd say there on their way. It also could be that they've never had any treats before so they really don't know what they like.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

QoTL said:


> Brenda- if they are coming up to sniff your hand, that is awesome! Shouldn't take too long to get them used to you!
> 
> Great job!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you I spent time again I just came in I had raisins they would smell and its it and then back right up.. But as soon as I come out of there pen they coming running right out... 
Brenda


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Backfourty said:


> Yep, I'd say there on their way. It also could be that they've never had any treats before so they really don't know what they like.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Hi Katie if I had to guess I would say your right.. They were in a barn with lots of other goats.. I can't see how they could give them all treats or spend time with them.. 
Brenda*


----------

